# Trout?



## meatball (Jul 30, 2009)

I've read some of the posts about smoked trout and done some research. Seems like fruit woods are preferred. I have a little more than a pound of trout filets that I want to smoke, but I don't have any fruit woods - I have hickory, red oak and mesquite at my immediate disposal. I was hoping to smoke the filets this weekend, but not sure if it would be worth the wait for me to get a fruit wood or some alder. Anyone ever tried smoking trout with one of the woods I have and were these woods too much for the fish?


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2009)

I have used pecan before, but usually would opt for orange or peach wood. Just don't over do it and go with the hickory.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd do it in this order of preference:

Oak... should be pretty darn good
Hickory - ok, but don't over do it, could over power the light taste of the fish.
Mesquite - only if I have no other choice and go very easy on it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well meatball seeing that your from Gainesville that most be sea trout. I have smoke several and althou I prefer fruit woods like apple, cherry and alder. Have you tried lowe's the one by me in Jax carries apple. If i had to chose one of the three I would agree with pitrow and go with oak. So try lowes if not let us, me know because I smoke a good deal of fish and other seafood. 
PS get you some scallops the bomb.  GO GATORS 2009


----------



## smokingd (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you get your hands on some birch I love birch on fish if not I prefer to do my trout with Hickory (don't over do it) or a nice little oak smoke.

What kind of brine are you using you should consider that with your choice of wood


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 30, 2009)

Alder...hand's down, Louie won't have anything else. Salmon to trout, to the ol mullet!


----------



## erain (Jul 31, 2009)

apple, alder, or maple... something light to not take away from the fishes  delicate flavour. cant go wrong with either of these.


----------



## nomorecoop (Jul 31, 2009)

Be careful with the filets.  They absorb smoke FAST and it's real easy to overdo it.

I tried filets once and it was the worst fish I've ever tasted.  Way too much smoke, even though I was thin and blue for about 45 minutes.

I like to simply cut the heads off and brine for about 8 hours.  Throw the whole trout on the smoker with toothpicks holding open the cavity.

For wood choices, I prefer alder, cherry, and apple.  Something light.

Good luck!!!


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and the tips. Salmon is the only fish I've smoked, and it's so much meatier than trout. I appreciate the help. Unfortunately, the trout is already fileted, so doing it whole is not an option. Guess I'll leave it in the freezer until I have the right wood - I'd hate to ruin it. I've been meaning to get my hands on some alder and some apple anyway, so here's my excuse. I have a load of pecan sitting in my garage too, but it's still a little "green" - it was just cut on Memorial day weekend. 

mballi - you are correct. And, I've scoured our local Lowes and Home Depots, but all they carry are hickory and mesquite. Gander Mountain in Ocala is about 40 mins. from me and I've been told they have all the woods, so I may just take a lazy Sunday drive in that direction. Load up the iPod and it may be a fun way to kill an afternoon.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would go with the order pitrow said to do...

Unless you want to wait and I could send you some of my new pecan wood chips...


----------



## tacman (Jul 31, 2009)

Apple and alder is the way to go..... The alder gives a good smoke flavor while the blend of apple adds a nice subtle flavor to the fish.  It tends to be a little more forgiving too if you smoke for too long.

Depeniding on the size / amount of the fillets.... watch your brine time as the fish can pick up to much of the brine and become very salty.

As for smoking time, that will depend alot on the amount of fish you are smoking at the time (I tend to smoke all of ours for the winter in one weekend and pack the smoker so it is an all weekend affair).

A good rule of thumb is to smoke at about 170 until you reach an internal temp of about 130 as the fish will continue to cook for about five minutes after you pull it and should put you in the 135 degree range guaranteeing a moist and tasty meal.

After cooling, it can be vacuum sealed and stored in the freezer for later use or eaten right away.  Personally, I think it tastes even better after being sealed and frozen as it gives the flavors even more time to blend.

Leaving the skin on the fillets also helps keep the moisture content up in the meat as well as allows you to take advantage of the natural flavors contained in the fat and skin to enhance the overall flavor of the fish.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 31, 2009)

Alder is the king of woods for fish in the Pacific NW.... Also, another good one is Vine Maple. Huey (Salmonclubber) will atest to that also. I've only Vine Maple a couple of times, but it is good also.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a whole mess of maple from some trees my dad cut off his lot. Not quite sure what flavor of maple they are, but it sure does smoke nice. I've used it on everything from salmon to butts and it all comes out good. I especially like it with the salmon, I think it's even better than alder. (Gasp! sacrilege I know!)


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 12, 2009)

alder, maple and apple are my favorites. cherry is also very good.

i think any fruit tree would be great - don't be afraid to try other mild woods such as cottonwood or poplar, too.


----------

